# Stucco over paint, will Primer work ?



## neveupoulos (Jun 7, 2008)

What advice were you given ? We are wondering the same thing. We have an exterior wall that needs stucco to match the rest of the house but it's painted block and will be a real pain to remove all the paint. Thanks!


----------



## Breas construction (Jun 7, 2008)

Ensure wall surface is clean and all loose and flaking old paint is scraped off. It is a good idea to roughen the wall up by cutting some grooves in it for the stucco to grip onto. Apply a bonding liquid or gripping primer as you called it and allow it to dry. Then do your stucco over. The more grooves you have carved the better adhesion you will have.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The thing with doing this is no matter what you do, your stucco will only be as strong as the first coat of paint. Have you tried power washing to blast the paint off?


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

I held off on this project so i can not repley with any direct experience, but... 

Two weeks ago i took a 2,600 PSI water presser-washer to the inside of the basement walls which are cinder-block with three coats of paint on them and it worked pretty good. 
Trying to strip the paint so i can dry-lock the wall.
First i used wire wheels and then 6" disc sanders which did work for the most part (very time consuming), but after going over the wall with the presser washer... WOW, it did a good job and really wish i knew what the end result would have been first so i didnt waist my time with the wire wheels and sanding.
If you have access to a high power presser washer or can rent a sandblasting rig, i would do that on the out-side... just watch out you dont remove the moter between the blocks if its a block foundation.


----------



## brettnmeg (May 14, 2009)

*stucco on paint*

happy days. i am not rocket scientist. i am pressure washing my house(50 year old smooth stucco on cinder bslock) then chip loose paint with scraper. then paint bonding agent when p-wash has dried proper. then apply stucco(bonding agent instructions say stucco 2 hrs after applying but not more than 24) for what its worth i try keep stucco thin. i did this last week and the stuff is still on the wall. yay. party @ stucco house. like some1 said above its only as stong and the paint layers are to their substrate. so the more you can p-wash and roughen up betterer, cool by the pool.
hope this helps. :thumbsup:
brett


----------

